# looking for deer wallpaper for my dad- can you help?



## darcy (Nov 26, 2010)

hi, just a quick question really, my dad is a massive deer hunter and he is in the process of redecorating his office and i know he is planning on doing it in a country lodge type style for his love of all things hunting, it would surprise me if he got a mounted head in there...
anyway i thought id try to find him some type of border with deer on it... found these sites http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&g...0QrQQwAA&biw=1280&bih=587&fp=3bf8eaabf612ebfa and http://www.twenga.com/price-deer-wallpaper.html and im guessing cos theyre comparisons that the ones they come up with must be pretty good but i really dont know.
can anyone help me decipher the options? or does anyone have one they can recommend?
really grateful for any help i know its a bit of an odd request!!


----------

